# Harris Hawk food



## kanux

Hi, can anyone tell if it's healthy for a harris hawk to eat chicken breasts or even pork meat? I usually feed him quail but I can't get in every butcher shop


----------



## Basin79

kanux said:


> Hi, can anyone tell if it's healthy for a harris hawk to eat chicken breasts or even pork meat? I usually feed him quail but I can't get in every butcher shop


Not a clue on their dietary needs but you can buy frozen quail online.


----------



## dps51

kanux said:


> Hi, can anyone tell if it's healthy for a harris hawk to eat chicken breasts or even pork meat? I usually feed him quail but I can't get in every butcher shop


have you try to buy frozen day old chicks 
I used them when I had a snake a few years ago
can not remember where I got them from
I think it was from a chicken farm by Bristol 
but I found this site which may help you out for now
https://www.reptilecentre.com/frozen-quail-and-chicks-f65173_65176.htm
or you could try to bread Chinese quails 
which do bread very easy 
https://www.preloved.co.uk/classifieds/for-sale/uk/chinese+painted+quails
best of luck mate


----------



## Tortoise Man

kanux said:


> Hi, can anyone tell if it's healthy for a harris hawk to eat chicken breasts or even pork meat? I usually feed him quail but I can't get in every butcher shop


It is best to get whole foods, you can pick up a fair selection of frozen chicks/mice/rats/quails online.

TM


----------



## dps51

yes whole foods is best if you can get them
as you get the bones feathers guts and all the other stuff
which will give a lot of protein and vitamin for your bird
you could always have a drive around
and see if you could find a place where they bread chickens
or just google for a chicken farm


----------



## ian14

Order from TSM Pet Supplies (https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw1M_VmCGiA9jjmMvqV8nr-Q&cshid=1564222121736)

Much cheaper than shops. Qualis are 40p each, day old chicks 15p each. There is a delivery charge of around £11 so buy in bulk.


----------



## Morphman

How worrying that you have this bird in your care and you don't even know its dietary needs. Definitely don't feed it pork it will kill the bird. You should be under the guidance of a mentor. Feed the bird rabbit, mice, rats, day old chicks, quail etc. For the sake of the bird find someone that knows what they are doing and go with their advice.


----------

